# نداء عااااااااااااجل للاخوان المهندسين ذوي الخبرة



## &fawwaz& (4 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
نداء عااااااااااااجل للاخوان المهندسين ذوي الخبرة​ 
انا باحث تخصص علم الهندره 
ناوي اقدم بحث 
مشروع تخرج عن الهندره 
ياليت تساعدوني في اختيار موضوع البحث 
بحيث يكون 
موضوع مميز ومفيد وتوفر المراجع العلمية فيه بكثره ​ 
:11: مساعدتكم ياذوي الخبره :11:​ 
بـ انتظااااار ردوووودكم​


----------



## المجبري جالو (4 يناير 2010)

_ ما هي الهندره_


----------



## &fawwaz& (4 يناير 2010)

ياجماعه مسااااااااااااااااعدة بليييييييييييز


----------



## سهام معمر (13 يناير 2010)

اشرح لنا ما هو علم الهندرة , انا لم اسمع به من قبل.


----------



## engine1 (22 أبريل 2011)

سوف تجد معلومات عن علم الهندرة هنا
http://www.marefa.org/index.php/%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B1%D8%A9


----------



## eyadalqam (5 مايو 2011)

ارجو منك قبول مداخلتي بعرضي عليك يعض المعلومات التالية عند كتابتك للمشروع يجب عليك عمل 
وصف عام للشركة «BMW». وصف المهمة والأهداف الاستراتيجية. عمل تحليل للشركة. تحليل ارتباط للشركة.نقاط الضعف ونفاط القوة (SWOT analysis) وضع الأهداف الاستراتيجية. الخطة الاستراتيجية. وصف الأعمال الأساسية. تحليل السوق. مصفوفة والعمليات التجارية لذلك وضع الحلول المناسبة لجميع الحالات واختيار الحل الأمثل

وترتيب البحث بالشكل الذي تراه مناسبا وأقترح
محتويات


مقدمة. 3


ما هي هندرة. 5


هندرة -- ما هو؟ 5

المشاركون في أنشطة هندرة ووظائفها. 10

أنواع الهندسة العكسية. 13

هندرة في العمل. 16


المراحل الرئيسية ومبادئ هندرة. 16

منهجية لنمذجة العمليات التجارية. 21

أدوات هندرة. 25

هندرة النظرية إلى الممارسة. 28

هندرة وآفاقها. 29

هندرة في روسيا. 32


الاستنتاج. 37


المراجع : 40


----------



## ايمن عبد الخالق (9 يوليو 2011)

ماهو علم الهندرة


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (10 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الهندرة أو "عملية إعادة هندسة الأعمال" Reengineering
وهو عبارة عن مصطلح جديد فى علوم الادارة, وهومركب من شقين هما الهندسة والإدارة وهي تمثل الترجمة العربية لكلمتي (Business Reengineering)، ظهرت الهندرة في بداية التسعينات وبالتحديد في عام 1992م ، عندما أطلق الكاتبان الأمريكيان مايكل هامر وجيمس شامبي الهندرة كعنوان لكتابهما الشهير (هندرة المنظمات ), اى اعادة هندسة وادارة المنظمات وهو مصطلح يطلق على عملية إعادة تصميم و هيكلة المنظمات او الشركات إدارياً العاملة او الجديدة , حيث تعتبر الهندرة من اهم القواعد التي ساهمت في تطوير علوم الإدارة الحالى. 
التعريف العلمي للمصطلح الهندرة : هو إعادة التفكير المبدئي والأساسي و ايضا إعادة تصميم العمليات الإدارية بصفة جذرية ، وذلك بهدف تحقيق تحسينات جوهرية فائقة , وليست بهامشية تدريجية وذلك في معايير الأداء الحاسمة ، مثل التكلفة ،والجودة ، والخدمة والسرعة فى الاداء وتحقيق رضا العملاء المتوقع بفعالية عالية الدقة. 

واشكر الاخ العزيز eyadalqam لمنهاج البحث الذى سرده فى المشاركة رقم6 لما له من ترتيب ,واتضامن معه فى النقاط الواردة واحب ان اضيف نقطة مهمة وهى اعطاء نبذة عن التطوير للكايزن ومقارنته بالهندرة فى العمليات ,ووضع فرضيات للبحث تشتمل على النقاط الحالية والتطلعات المستقبلية او الفائدة من التطبيق, ليخرج لنا بحث علمى ذو منهاج علمى ووصف تحليلى مفيد .

حياكم الله بالخيرات من عنده ووفقكم لما فيه الخير.


----------



## قدساوية (18 يوليو 2011)

للأسف ما عندي خبره بهالموضوع 

أتمنى من الاعضاء الباجي يساعدونك


----------

